# For You Fighter Jet Enthusiasts



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://videos.komando.com/2008/11/16/f-15-flies-on-one-wing/


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Amazing aircraft!!* - compared to the F-4's I worked on at Hahn AB, GE. (USAF). As I was leaving Hahn, a squadron of F-16's were just coming in '81.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Wish it were a boeing made plane


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Amazing...simply amazing.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

jozway said:


> Wish it were a boeing made plane


Ahh but it is, Boeing bought up McDonnell Douglas a few years back and now it's the Boeing F-15.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

They are still being made today in St. Louis.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Absolutely amazing engineering AND flying. Sure, he downplayed his role, but that would take skill to recover from the accident even with 2 wings...

So, what would happen if it was on a treadmill?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Absolutely amazing engineering AND flying. Sure, he downplayed his role, but that would take skill to recover from the accident even with 2 wings...
> 
> So, what would happen if it was on a treadmill?












(somebody's got some "splainin" to do to the newbies







)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just goes to show you, that if you put a big enough engine behind it, a brick will fly.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Absolutely amazing engineering AND flying. Sure, he downplayed his role, but that would take skill to recover from the accident even with 2 wings...
> 
> So, what would happen if it was on a treadmill?












(somebody's *got some "splainin*" to do to the newbies







)
[/quote]

Ok, let's hear it.....


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

COOL. So what's the joke about the treadmill?? I hope it includes pictures or video...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, I'm terrible at searching and can't find it. Can someone post a link to the old thread?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Ok, I'm terrible at searching and can't find it. Can someone post a link to the old thread?


Oh Doouuggg....or one of you other treadmill participants...there are people waiting for "splainin"









( I think they are "afraid" to pull it to the front again)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...l=conveyer+belt

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...l=conveyer+belt

let the games begin! The newbies get to add their 2 cents worth ( I don't have the popcorn eating guy gif to insert)


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Did someone say popcorn? 
*









The jet - my vote -* yes it would take off*. The jets wheels, I believe, are not motorized. The jet uses _air propulsion_ to take off.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> *Did someone say popcorn?
> *
> 
> 
> ...


And their off-------------------AGAIN! This gets entertaining watching all the (mostly) guys give thier .02 cent worth. And yes, we know, this has nothing to do with camping in any way shape or form, but entertainment is healthy


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ouch, I think I hurt my brain.







18 pages of posts...man, you guys can argue. I just defer to Mythbusters.


----------

